# Old Archive freebsd 9 packages



## xxmcvapourxx (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm trying to install sudo I get command unknown and also for nano. 

I'm trying to use the old archives but I'm getting 550 failed to change directory.  I'm using VMware.  I don't want to upgrade to latest this is for a project. I did have an old post exactly the same but I never managed to get it to work now I'm trying again.

I'm stuck here I've looked everywhere.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

FreeBSD 9.0 has been end-of-life since March 2013 and is not supported any more.








						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org
				







xxmcvapourxx said:


> I'm trying to use the old archives but I'm getting 550 failed to change directory


There's this thing called case sensitivity.



xxmcvapourxx said:


> I don't want to upgrade to latest this is for a project.


What project?


----------



## xxmcvapourxx (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh damn I didn't see that. Thanks for letting me know, project for cyber security to find vulnerabilities in old FreeBSD 9 and 10 my teacher asked me to setup FreeBSD 9 and 10 on VMWare.


----------



## zirias@ (Jan 6, 2021)

You can just try to build current ports on it, but don't be surprised to run into build problems…


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> What project?



Were we expecting it to begin with the letter 'M' and sound like Metin2? 



Zirias said:


> You can just try to build current ports on it, but don't be surprised to run into build problems…



I think the fact we changed to Clang in base since then will make a lot of ports fail. But perhaps he will get lucky.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 6, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> I think the fact we changed to Clang in base since then will make a lot of ports fail. But perhaps he will get lucky.


I would expect distfiles to be missing as well. That was one of the problems I ran into.


----------



## sol289 (Jan 7, 2021)

I ran into this problem lately, and there was FreeBSD 9.3-R, ports were updated to version that don't build anything on 9.3, no packages available, and I needed to build a port. 

You can download ports tree as they was on release date: 



			http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/9.3-RELEASE/ports.txz
		


Unpack it and build that port you need from there.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> Were we expecting it to begin with the letter 'M' and sound like Metin2?


It certainly crossed my mind 



Phishfry said:


> I would expect distfiles to be missing as well.


That's going to be the number one issue. You can easily get an old ports tree to work but it's likely those old upstream distfiles have all disappeared by now.


----------



## sol289 (Jan 7, 2021)

SirDice said:


> That's going to be the number one issue. You can easily get an old ports tree to work but it's likely those old upstream distfiles have all disappeared by now.


I've done builds on ports tree from release of 9.3-R recently (a month or two ago) (I needed openssl and curl and something else, don't remember), there was no distfiles problem.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 7, 2021)

In terms of digital preservation, perhaps the archives should store distfiles as well as the precompiled packages (that can ultimately be built from the distfiles).

Either way, distfiles can generally be tracked down. It will just be a pretty painstaking manual task. Luckily you have the hash so you can check if any crusty files are indeed the correct ones. Sometimes you can even google the hash and find some guys personal distfile archive.

I used to maintain a fairly old install of FreeBSD 9.1 (for an aging PC before it broke) so did have to faff about occasionally if I did need new software.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> In terms of digital preservation, perhaps the archives should store distfiles as well as the precompiled packages (that can ultimately be built from the distfiles).


FreeBSD (their repositories) doesn't store distfiles at all, they're always downloaded from their upstream sources. It's been said before, FreeBSD is not a museum, why would they need to "preserve" old upstream distfiles? They only preserve their own stuff (FreeBSD itself), nothing more.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 7, 2021)

SirDice said:


> They only preserve their own stuff (FreeBSD itself), nothing more.


Yeah, very true. Though they do seem to go some distance in preserving some packages: http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/i386/9.1-RELEASE/packages/All

Rather than these, they could just provide a matching ports snapshot, the distfiles and then users of any architecture could build the packages themselves. As it stands the FreeBSD project has to archive 3rd party packages for every architecture.


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 7, 2021)

The FreeBSD DVDs have a few packages with them under.


----------

